# Who catches the most fish on this forum?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if you had to guess, how may fish do you guy's and gall's catch in a year. I usually catch only around 50 to 75, mostly because I spend most of my time hunting. If I had to guess I would Say Loah, Orvis, Nibble Nuts, and Americanfork dude would be in the top 10. Seems like fish glymph would be up pretty high also. I'm guessing .45 would be somewhere's in the bottom. :mrgreen: Sorry if I missed anyone.

o-||


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-|| Oh boy , this is gunna be fun. Jeez, .45 , you gonna take that ???? o-|| o-||


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Utah Lake, Pelican, and a couple other honey holes raise my numbers most deffinately, but I don't get out as much as I would like because of school. I would be curious as well, I know there are more knowlegable people in here but I do fish a LOT and catch a few too. While most people are more into quality then quantity, I just enjoy catching fish. There are some SERIOUS fisherman in here though. It's great just to be mentioned, thanks Fixed Blade. I would feel safe saying i've hooked at least 1,000 fish out of utah lake this year alone, but I would have no clue, there is some serious competition!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I would think that the person who catches the most fish probably doesn't post much...They're too busy fishing.

I really don't catch that many fish. I had a couple of lucky days this year, but only a couple. I spent most of the "good" season at reservoirs and I would consider a decent day of fishing as being able to take a fish home.

If I would have spent my time on moving water with spinners, I would have caught much, much more fish, I think. 

A day at Scofield for me usually consists of 5-10 fish caught. A couple of times this year, I had big days (when I used a fly behind a bubble), but days like that are very rare for me.

Truth be told, I don't catch a lot of fish.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen fasten your seatbelts we coming up on some turbulence Fast!!
**O** **O** o-|| o-|| --\O -()/>-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I catch a lot of fish....I think this year is well over 300....last year into 500-600 mark. I don't count minnow's...anything under 12".... _(O)_ 

Of course...this year, meaning 07. Haven't caught a thing this year... *\-\*

Utah fishing, for me, has really been good the last couple of year's...somebody is doing something right.....Yeah for the DWR !!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> Of course...this year, meaning 07. Haven't caught a thing this year... *\-\*


I have. 

Nice brown on lunchbreak. Go 2008! 

Took a freezing walk along the LP yesterday between Nunn's and Bridal Veil and got skunked, though.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know who catches the most but I catch the biggest! Almost 13 pounds Cut-bow 30 inches. On the fly rod....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I don't know who catches the most but I catch the biggest! Almost 13 pounds Cut-bow 30 inches. On the fly rod....


How did you get Cabela's to let you borrow one of their fish to take that great picture? Do they rent them by the hour, or just the day?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I caught 1 or 2 last year :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

NHS said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who catches the most but I catch the biggest! Almost 13 pounds Cut-bow 30 inches. On the fly rod....
> ...


You can come over anytime and take a look at him, he is on the wall and it is a skin mount!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Where did you get that hog North Slope? Unless he's out of one of your top secret spots.  

This is getting good!  So far I'm in Third because everyone is being so **** modest. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good post on the monster north slope...I've seen that before, glad to see it again !!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Henrys Lake and it is no secret. But to tell you what fly I caught him on, where on the lake and what time of year, that is secret.


----------



## HookJaw B (Dec 31, 2007)

That's too bad you have to go all the way up to Idaho to catch big fish...
Just kiddin with ya, nice fish. As far as the biggest, I would have to disagree. I have caught muskies that would eat him for dinner.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

HookJaw B said:


> That's too bad you have to go all the way up to Idaho to catch big fish...
> Just kiddin with ya, nice fish. As far as the biggest, I would have to disagree. I have caught muskies that would eat him for dinner.


Muskies and salmon do not count they are classified as 'big game' you know like elk, deer, moose..... :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="HookJaw B":26te3zdz]That's too bad you have to go all the way up to Idaho to catch big fish...
> Just kiddin with ya, nice fish. As far as the biggest, I would have to disagree. I have caught muskies that would eat him for dinner.


Muskies and salmon do not count they are classified as 'big game' you know like elk, deer, moose..... :wink:[/quote:26te3zdz]
Agree with Hookjaw nice fish for Idaho but catching a Tiger Musky is the fish that beats them all here in Utah. Especially the fight this fish gives the angler. So IMO all other fish, are well, just bait. Not to offend other anglers and their preferred species of fish to target. :wink: It's all in the experience of fishing and I don't really look at who catches the most its the fun of catching a "fish." So, for the biggest I'd say a 51inch Tiger Musky tops the list for one of the biggest fish we've caught in Utah during the past 2007 season. Looking forward to the 2008 fishing experience. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy mother of all flyfishing porn batman! I had to get a towl to wipe off my keyboard that was such a nice fish and we all know I am the resident fish porn junkie! I caught about the range of .45 this year, only because I fished about every weekend from April til Sept and a bunch in October and November. I seem to have the big fish number days while floating the feathers but my larger fish come from the lakes. Now that I am becoming an ICEHOLE that number could increase. When fishing with my buddies I have become imfamous for the Pea**** dozen. When I catch a dozen fish in a day I quit counting. I think the panfish guys would have to be in the lead for most fish caugh 100 pearch days on the ice happen. With the exception of one smallmouth all of my fish were trout this year. Hopefully that will change this year, I am going to try some bass, and maybe fatbass will show me the wipers, and still looking to find someone to take me catfishing. To date I have 0 fish in 08, maybe this weekend I can change that!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Agree with Hookjaw nice fish for Idaho but catching a Tiger Musky is the fish that beats them all here in Utah. Especially the fight this fish gives the angler. * So IMO all other fish, are well, just bait. * Not to offend other anglers and their preferred species of fish to target. :wink: It's all in the experience of fishing and I don't really look at who catches the most its the fun of catching a "fish." So, for the biggest I'd say a 51inch Tiger Musky tops the list for one of the biggest fish we've caught in Utah during the past 2007 season. Looking forward to the 2008 fishing experience. :wink: :wink:


JUST BAIT ? JUST BAIT ? What the heck is wrong with you ??? :evil:

Just mess'in with you K2 !! Good to see your reporting again!!  

Good luck with the '08 season... 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I didn't catch the most, nor the biggest...

...but I may have eaten the most (in pounds). :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I caught close to a billion fish in 2007. Maybe even a trillion. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I win!
8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure someone has caught a trillion plus two, so don't start counting your chickens yet.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

****! :x :x

I wanted the $200 in prize money LOAH put up. :wink:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I stopped counting at the end of April when I had 137, not including trash fish. Got around 70 on the Fish Lake trip, 30 or 40 on the boulder...crap I should keep better records. I'm probably somewhere around 300 for '07. threshershark usually outfishes me by a little, so I'd guess he's around 330.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure grandpa d is pretty high up there, it seems like he's fishing at least once a week.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

North Slope, How much did you have to pay the fishing guide to get a picture with the fish he caught!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

turkeyfish said:


> North Slope, How much did you have to pay the fishing guide to get a picture with the fish he caught!


That fish was a simple math problem-- spend the time on the lake and sooner or later pay off. I have spent countless days fishing Henrys and my dreams came true. Now my goal is to catch a 5 pound brookie! --\O


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Good luck with the five pound brookie!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

My hat is off to you North Slope. That makes me jealous. The best trout I caught so far was an 8 lb. rainbow from the berry. Lot of 5 lbers this year, but nothings near that. I'm deffinately not in the BIG fish category.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice cutt that was posted, that is a hog.

I have no idea how many fish I caught over the last year. It was my best year by far, since I was able to fish the most days I ever have in one year. I was able to get in roughly 85 days of fishing in, plus or minus 10 days. I was only skunked twice all year long. My count would be pretty high if I counted white fish, I sure do catch a lot of those.

Hope I can get more days than that this coming year and catch less white fish.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

What the Hell??? -#&#*!- -#&#*!-

I may not post much but I catch the most fish and the biggest fish on this forum. :twisted:

Well maybe not the most or the biggest, but this is a good post to show off a hog I caught in 2007.










Also a couple firsts for me in 2007.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

That big hookjaw is ridiculus?!?!?!?! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I stopped counting at the end of April when I had 137, not including trash fish. Got around 70 on the Fish Lake trip, 30 or 40 on the boulder...crap I should keep better records. I'm probably somewhere around 300 for '07. threshershark usually outfishes me by a little, so I'd guess he's around 330.


People really keep track down to the ones?I.E. 137?? that's comical to me! Have no idea how many fish I've caught this past year just know that I've had countless, wouldn't trade them for anything, hours of water time! This thread is ridiculous....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie your just mad that I forgot to mention you.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Poo Pie your just mad that I forgot to mention you.


Not mad, I guess Hurt would be a more appropriate word. J/K


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: PORN*



fatbass said:


> Any pics?


OK, OK, here's some porn from El Matador & I during 2007:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow1 :shock: What a variety.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

is that all you got? :wink: 

Beautiful pictures. I don't think orvis1 will be able to handle this post.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> People really keep track down to the ones?I.E. 137?? that's comical to me! Have no idea how many fish I've caught this past year just know that I've had countless, wouldn't trade them for anything, hours of water time! This thread is ridiculous....


Poo Pie: El Matador took a stab at keeping a fishing journal this year, recording dates, water temps, insect activity, fish depth, # of fish caught, etc. It's actually something that the best fishermen I know do quite faithfully. It's amazing how the details of a trip fade with the passing of a little time. When you hit the same body of water at a similar time of year, consulting your notes typically gets you onto fish much faster. It's not a means of bragging, just an attempt to organize facts (and analyze failures).


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I can tell you down to the exact number of fish, and the exact number of pounds i've caught this year.



0 

But I plan on doubling that this weekend.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Hogan*

Where is Hogan? He's got the Dirk Diggler of fish porn from ice off at Fish Lake 2007.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 


That is some High quality fish porn, worth seeing more than once! 


--\O --\O O<< O<< *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 


I need to keep a towel at work, they will be pissed if I ruin this keyboard with my drool!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > People really keep track down to the ones?I.E. 137?? that's comical to me! Have no idea how many fish I've caught this past year just know that I've had countless, wouldn't trade them for anything, hours of water time! This thread is ridiculous....
> ...


Sounds like a great idea. Maybe I'll try it just need to find a way to keep writing in straight lines after the crown and sprite take hold! Fixed Blade isn't zero doubled still zero?


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

208 hours on the water for 2007, most of it on stillwater. I think 2008 will be lower for me.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez...I hate it when people post pics; our server's filter blocks me from seeing them.

Oh well, I have my own pics to look at...

...and, by the way, I have caught the most fish on this forum! I figure the gill netting trips and electroshocking trips have me ahead by a long shot! :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Does golf clubbing carp count ?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Maybe I'll try it just need to find a way to keep writing in straight lines after the crown and sprite take hold! Fixed Blade isn't zero doubled still zero?


This was my first attempt at such a journal, and it was kind of fun. I'm hoping it will start to pay off in a few years but I need to do it more faithfully. Like I said I only did it until the end of April. Threshershark had posted quite a few good reports with pics on the DWR forum before it got shut down. But even with that variety we didn't get any real big ones. Quite a few above 20" but nothing over 23" for me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Poo Pie":30ufvy7z]People really keep track down to the ones?I.E. 137?? that's comical to me! Have no idea how many fish I've caught this past year just know that I've had countless, wouldn't trade them for anything, hours of water time! This thread is ridiculous....
> ...


Sounds like a great idea. Maybe I'll try it just need to find a way to keep writing in straight lines after the crown and sprite take hold! Fixed Blade isn't zero doubled still zero? [/quote:30ufvy7z]

Only if you do the math right. :mrgreen:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Do suckers count in the catch?

That's all I seem to catch on these forums!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I step away for the evening, and next thing I know, I have missed out on a great thread. I will say that the most, numbers wise will come from the Puddles/Poo Pie/Root gang. I've never seen a group as fortunate to be able to fish as much as they get to. If I had more time, I know I could give anyone a run for their money on here. I hope I will be able to fish a fair amount of times this spring, but school is heavy and I hope this will be my last semester. I hope my fishing season doesn't have to wait until midsummer to really start like the past few years. 

My old man is moving close by, giving me boat access regularly so I know its going to be a good year. Plus, Fatbass I'm gonna hold you to your word on the wipers. :wink:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

trout around 50 to 150 a year, catfish 40 to 70 a year all other fish 15 to 30.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

If I remember right, Bassrods from the past forum caught a lot of fish too. I catch more and more fish every year, and I plan on fishing my entire life, so at that rate I'll be catching tons by the time I retire.... :lol: :lol: (I hope anyway)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> If I remember right, Bassrods from the past forum caught a lot of fish too. I catch more and more fish every year, and I plan on fishing my entire life, so at that rate I'll be catching tons by the time I retire.... :lol: :lol: (I hope anyway)


I think Bassrods thinks he's having an affair with the fish. He is good and catches rediculous amounts of fish, and big ones at that. I used to like him, until I tried to give him some helpful advice and he started kocking off, then I realized why so many have such disdain for him.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Do suckers count in the catch?
> 
> That's all I seem to catch on these forums!


Your using the wrong bait and methods HighNDry.... :roll: ...... You're really not catching any sucker's here, although it's obvious you're trolling for them... :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> This was my first attempt at such a journal, and it was kind of fun. I'm hoping it will start to pay off in a few years but I need to do it more faithfully. Like I said I only did it until the end of April. Threshershark had posted quite a few good reports with pics on the DWR forum before it got shut down. But even with that variety we didn't get any real big ones. Quite a* few above 20" but nothing over 23" for me.*


Pretty much the same for Luckystrike and I....and really nothing over 3.5 lbs... yet... :?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Threshershark, you take some awesome photos. I can't quit looking at them, especially the first one of the brooktrout.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember right, Bassrods from the past forum caught a lot of fish too. I catch more and more fish every year, and I plan on fishing my entire life, so at that rate I'll be catching tons by the time I retire.... :lol: :lol: (I hope anyway)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Funny but true! I totally agree with you


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Certainly, I am nowhere near any of these guys' league. I'm a terrible fisherman; just can't bring myself to stop doing it.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Wow, I step away for the evening, and next thing I know, I have missed out on a great thread. I will say that the most, numbers wise will come from the Puddles/Poo Pie/Root gang. *I've never seen a group as fortunate to be able to fish as much as they get to*. If I had more time, I know I could give anyone a run for their money on here. I hope I will be able to fish a fair amount of times this spring, but school is heavy and I hope this will be my last semester. I hope my fishing season doesn't have to wait until midsummer to really start like the past few years.
> 
> My old man is moving close by, giving me boat access regularly so I know its going to be a good year. Plus, Fatbass I'm gonna hold you to your word on the wipers. :wink:


I know where you can take the fire test :wink: thanks for the props!


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

we should make this a real competition for the 2008 season. anyone interested?

and what rules would there need to be.?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be fun, but I am a weekend guy so I am jealous of those who can get out during the week. Cmon Megabucks!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="Nibble Nuts":28cqpfki]Wow, I step away for the evening, and next thing I know, I have missed out on a great thread. I will say that the most, numbers wise will come from the Puddles/Poo Pie/Root gang. *I've never seen a group as fortunate to be able to fish as much as they get to*. If I had more time, I know I could give anyone a run for their money on here. I hope I will be able to fish a fair amount of times this spring, but school is heavy and I hope this will be my last semester. I hope my fishing season doesn't have to wait until midsummer to really start like the past few years.
> 
> My old man is moving close by, giving me boat access regularly so I know its going to be a good year. Plus, Fatbass I'm gonna hold you to your word on the wipers. :wink:


I know where you can take the fire test :wink: thanks for the props![/quote:28cqpfki]

That is actually one of my plans after I graduate which should be this spring.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> That is actually one of my plans after I graduate which should be this spring.


good for you, best job in the world!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

None of you got jack. I can catch fish as fast as they can plant them in the local fishing pond. I can catch way more than any of the kids that go there. :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: 
The sad fact is I used to go at least 3-4 times a month, probably 10-15 times a month at most. I got married 2 1/2 years ago and now I go 4-5 times a year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ouch! -~|- 

I feel your pain, but I won't give in. I got married 2 yrs ago and will fight all night long for my weekly fishing trip...

IF THAT'S WHAT IT TAKES!!!

Take my friends away, take my old (bad, but fun) habits, take my privacy, take my freedom.

Don't

Take

My 

Fishing

Away.

Amen.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I got re-married last june and can honestly say my fishing time did not decrease very much at all. My wife says I love fishing more than her and I have never made it a point to correct her :wink: We went fishing on our honeymoon, I have a room in our home dedicated to my gear and fly tying desk and I still do several solo overnight fishing trips on spur of the moment notice. I think it helped that she knew I was fanatical about fishing even before we started dating not to mention she has family members that are similarly afflicted with a severe fishing addiction. I won't delve into who catches the most fish on this forum (certainly not me) but I know I'll never catch enough. Numbers aren't the goal anyway.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Numbers aren't the goal anyway.


Very well said.

I just set goals for myself every year. I could care less how many compared to others.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I just set goals for myself every year. I could care less how many compared to others.


My goal this year won't be the amount of fish, but the place's I go. There's quite a few places I 'haven't' been, and some I have not been to for years. The Boulder's, for example, I have in my notes back to 1993 a lake I have not been to yet, along with other's. The small lake's and stream's on the South Slope. A couple of river's or streams south of the Wyoming border. 
Utah sure has a lot of opportunity's and beautiful places to see!
This year I'll spend more time with the camera and fly-rod....I need some new picture's anyway .. 

And, yes ScottyP, I'll take some flies... :mrgreen:


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Since everyone else is posting their big fish on here, these are some nice brown trout I caught on the Provo this year on a bead-head pheasant tail nymph. The big ones like deep holes and the bead head gets the nymph down to them a little better. Both of them were over 15" so I let them go.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang it El Matador !!!! Those are bigger than the one's I caught on the Provo a million years ago....
It must have been that long ago....the picture quality....they had real bad camera's back then..


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That would be fun, but I am a weekend guy so I am jealous of those who can get out during the week. Cmon Megabucks!


+1 Looks like I need another job :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish .45, you'll have to show me how to fish one of these days. I still haven't caught anything over 5 lbs.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice fish .45, you'll have to show me how to fish one of these days. I still haven't caught anything over 5 lbs.


I had not either until this past year. I have now caught multiple fish five pounds and above. I caught numerous carp as well that were over 30 inches and ten pounds. I bet this year things will change for you. If you learn to manage the senko with a good motion, I bet your own backyard will yield you a monster. The two guys I met from Stansbury at Scofield a few weeks back claim to have caught LMB up to 7 lbs out of there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It coincides with other reports that I have heard from there. Also, these two guys are good fishermen. They are both BFT members, but I will leave their names out of it. They are tournament Walleye anglers as well. Good enough?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > It coincides with other reports that I have heard from there. Also, these two guys are good fishermen. They are both BFT members, but I will leave their names out of it. They are tournament Walleye anglers as well. Good enough?
> ...


Never..... not BFT members. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard reports of the elusive seven pounder myself.


----------

